# "Converting" Under Way



## DarkSide (27/6/15)

As the first true vaper in the house, rest of the family with the early Twisp models, today my eldest son and his girlfriend traded their Twisp models in at VapeMob, each got the eGo One kit, my son also purchased the Nano and juice.
Very proud of them, so I gave my mega Ego One kit to them and a few bottles of Rocket sheep. He has now ordered two iStick 30w devices and another nano tank.
My second eldest son now also wants an eGo One, but but I ordered a 30w I Stick plus nano for him, will be here on Tuesday hopefully.
Still the wife and my youngest son, wife won't budge .....yet!, working on it and my youngest son is being lectured by his girlfriend to switch to "vaping like dad"
My newest convert at work purchased another mini tank, now has two as he realised that one tank is simply just not enough.
In the process of converting another colleague at work, rule(s) are simple...."You can use one of my Twisp's with new tank during office hours, I will supply as much Twisp juice as you need, if you do this for a month, the device is yours"...hopefully by then, there will be another convert.
Expecting two vape mails on Tuesday from two vendors, we "Capetonians" are actually a good bunch when supporting our brothers and sisters up in that place called Johannesburg, so far, service has been outstanding.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Mike (27/6/15)

Where's the "proud" button? Good job man!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/6/15)

Way to go. Kudos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> As the first true vaper in the house, rest of the family with the early Twisp models, today my eldest son and his girlfriend traded their Twisp models in at VapeMob, each got the eGo One kit, my son also purchased the Nano and juice.
> Very proud of them, so I gave my mega Ego One kit to them and a few bottles of Rocket sheep. He has now ordered two iStick 30w devices and another nano tank.
> My second eldest son now also wants an eGo One, but but I ordered a 30w I Stick plus nano for him, will be here on Tuesday hopefully.
> Still the wife and my youngest son, wife won't budge .....yet!, working on it and my youngest son is being lectured by his girlfriend to switch to "vaping like dad"
> ...



Wow!! Well done @DarkSide !!! Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (27/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> As the first true vaper in the house, rest of the family with the early Twisp models, today my eldest son and his girlfriend traded their Twisp models in at VapeMob, each got the eGo One kit, my son also purchased the Nano and juice.
> Very proud of them, so I gave my mega Ego One kit to them and a few bottles of Rocket sheep. He has now ordered two iStick 30w devices and another nano tank.
> My second eldest son now also wants an eGo One, but but I ordered a 30w I Stick plus nano for him, will be here on Tuesday hopefully.
> Still the wife and my youngest son, wife won't budge .....yet!, working on it and my youngest son is being lectured by his girlfriend to switch to "vaping like dad"
> ...



Subox kits my man, subox kits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WillieRoux (27/6/15)

Thats how we take them down....one for one...Good job....Take them out of the smoke and stink...into the light

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Twisper (28/6/15)

@Mike, I am also seeking the proud button.......great stuff @DarkSide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (28/6/15)

Good work right there!!

I had a colleague from work come over last night and gave him an intro to vaping. The man is sold and will be ordering his subox mini kit later today and giving up the analogues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (29/6/15)

Well done @DarkSide 

And so the student becomes the master


----------



## kev mac (29/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> As the first true vaper in the house, rest of the family with the early Twisp models, today my eldest son and his girlfriend traded their Twisp models in at VapeMob, each got the eGo One kit, my son also purchased the Nano and juice.
> Very proud of them, so I gave my mega Ego One kit to them and a few bottles of Rocket sheep. He has now ordered two iStick 30w devices and another nano tank.
> My second eldest son now also wants an eGo One, but but I ordered a 30w I Stick plus nano for him, will be here on Tuesday hopefully.
> Still the wife and my youngest son, wife won't budge .....yet!, working on it and my youngest son is being lectured by his girlfriend to switch to "vaping like dad"
> ...


Good for you man, wish I could convert the wife,a tough nut that one! Haven't been able to convert anyone yet but l try. Still a Lonely vaper in my neck of the woods so I have to venture out to the b+m or connect w/ the forum to feel the love.lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/15)

Well done @DarkSide 
True vaping spirit!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

Another convert, my eldest son vaping away, his girlfriend vaping away, my second eldest son started vaping today, he even purchased an Ego ONE for the girlfriend, only two to go, youngest son and the wife, will "keep at 'em", I will not give up, damn, I will go down fighting till this house is declared a "smoke-free" zone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (8/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Another convert, my eldest son vaping away, his girlfriend vaping away, my second eldest son started vaping today, he even purchased an Ego ONE for the girlfriend, only two to go, youngest son and the wife, will "keep at 'em", I will not give up, damn, I will go down fighting till this house is declared a "smoke-free" zone!


Excellent ! Happy for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

free3dom said:


> Well done @DarkSide
> 
> And so the student becomes the master



@free3dom Never my Master, I will always be your apprentice!


----------

